# Agression/over-protective/Fear - I need help with my ~2yo GSD.



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll start by saying this is my first dog as an adult, and to be honest, I haven't been a model handler/owner.

I've had a few instances now where I'm beginning to be concerned about my dog, Kobi - especially around my 3yo daughter and 3mo son.

The first instance I recall was at the vet about 6 months ago. They were giving him some shots and I was holding him and comforting him while they administered the meds. As soon as the shots broke the skin - he barked pretty viciously and lunged at the vets. I eventually calmed him down, they muzzled him, and we proceeded...

The second instance was a few month ago while he was staying at a place he's stayed at many times before. He loves going there, and is usually very happy to play with their dog. Well, long story short, they were watching someone elses dog and he bit the little dog they were watching. They said they felt he was protecting their dog?

Last night, a friend stopped by, and like usual, he barks and goes semi-balistic when people approach the house. The babysitter went to the door, and in an attempt to push Kobi away, he bit her pretty good on the hand with a 1/4" wide puncture wound to her palm near the base of her thumb.

I don't know if he's being over-protective, aggressive, or this is out of fear?

He listens to me 95% of the time, but I'll be honest, when people come over, or he encounters a new person/animal - he just forgets about me and his commands and runs up to them. Usually jumping up on people which is annoying.

He hasn't had any formal training. I live in a small, remote part of Colorado and there aren't many options, although a new place opened with a trainer, and I feel something is better than nothing.

I'm at my wits end here. I don't know how to proceed, and that's why I'm asking you guys for help.

Thank you.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

If he's biting, regardless of the reason, I would get a professional trainer or behaviorist skilled in dog aggression ASAP. Especially if he's bitten people (even if it's not a huge bite, it's still a bite), but if he bites the wrong person or one of your children, you will not have a whole lot of options.

If this is your first dog, no offense but you'll be way out of your depth if you try to tackle this yourself. Not saying you can't do it, but having someone with experience in behavioral issues like this cannot be underestimated.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

sterlingmaloryarcher said:


> If he's biting, regardless of the reason, I would get a professional trainer or behaviorist skilled in dog aggression ASAP. Especially if he's bitten people (even if it's not a huge bite, it's still a bite), but if he bites the wrong person or one of your children, you will not have a whole lot of options.
> 
> If this is your first dog, no offense but you'll be way out of your depth if you try to tackle this yourself. Not saying you can't do it, but having someone with experience in behavioral issues like this cannot be underestimated.


Thank you for the response. I'm a DIY'er, but this is something that I just can't handle. I have multiple businesses to run, a family, a house that needs constant attention, along with my own personal shortcomings.

I've contacted a trainer out here since my OP. They want $1000 for a 4 week "block" where the dog stays there with the trainer, and I take him home on the weekends. There is another trainer that the vet gave me after the incident there that I'm going to follow through with, and make my decision by the weekend.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

motoracer51 said:


> Thank you for the response. I'm a DIY'er, but this is something that I just can't handle. I have multiple businesses to run, a family, a house that needs constant attention, along with my own personal shortcomings.
> 
> I've contacted a trainer out here since my OP. They want $1000 for a 4 week "block" where the dog stays there with the trainer, and I take him home on the weekends. There is another trainer that the vet gave me after the incident there that I'm going to follow through with, and make my decision by the weekend.


And that's excellent that you realize that, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with getting a trainer for any issue. I started my dog in group obedience classes and even little issues have been much easier to resolve with a professional to help out.

That price for a month of board and train isn't bad at all, and it will probably be the most effective with quickest results. Although I'd also ask if they provide "training" or homework for you as well though, since the owner has to keep up with the training even after the board and train. The first session of the group obedience class I went to was almost entirely dedicated to teaching the owners how to handle a leash, how to apply leash pressure, and there was very little hands-on with the dog in the beginning.

In the meantime though, I'd keep your dog away from any situations with strangers, other dogs, or environments where he gets stressed. Right now at least, it will be better to avoid any potentially bad situations until you can get a trainer on board.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

sterlingmaloryarcher said:


> And that's excellent that you realize that, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with getting a trainer for any issue. I started my dog in group obedience classes and even little issues have been much easier to resolve with a professional to help out.
> 
> That price for a month of board and train isn't bad at all, and it will probably be the most effective with quickest results.* Although I'd also ask if they provide "training" or homework for you as well though, since the owner has to keep up with the training even after the board and train.* The first session of the group obedience class I went to was almost entirely dedicated to teaching the owners how to handle a leash, how to apply leash pressure, and there was very little hands-on with the dog in the beginning.
> 
> In the meantime though, I'd keep your dog away from any situations with strangers, other dogs, or environments where he gets stressed. Right now at least, it will be better to avoid any potentially bad situations until you can get a trainer on board.


The trainer said that once per week, I'll some in and go over things with the trainer and my dog, and then the dog will come home with me on the weekends for further work and reinforcement. 

I'm going to look into the credentials of this trainer. I do feel though that the 4 weeks of one on one training sans distractions is probably for the best.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

That sounds like a good plan then to include you on the training. The bond between my dog and me definitely increased when I started obedience sessions with him, so that will help improve the relationship with your dog in general.

I'd also ask about their experience in dog aggression, find out if they're purely-positive or balanced, and if they have any past clients you could possibly talk to. My trainer has some YouTube videos of her training, which were helpful to make my decision, and I also was able to do an evaluation with my dog before starting a class.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

Where in Colorado do you live?


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

blueangele said:


> Where in Colorado do you live?


Grand Junction


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Our dog is 11 months, somewhat similar behavior. I would keep her on a leash before strangers come in. With our dog it's that 1st two minutes of introduction that's critical. I ask people not to extend a hand, just let her sniff their legs.

If she barks or growls at an invited stranger I come down on her so there is no confusion. After that she settles down.

I just went through this las eve with a friend over, after a few minutes all was fine. I start off though with her on the leash.

I don't want her biting anyone, nor do I totally trust her around strangers.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

bummer, if you lived closer to the northeast corner I was going to suggest taking him to the prison, they do great work with the training and cost about $6-800 for like 4-6 weeks.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

Update:

Out of town this weekend and my neighbor, who Kobi loves and she loves him, was watching him.

She was in her garage with him and the neighbor, who's afraid of the dog, approached my nigh or who was watching Kobi. I didn't get the whole story but Kobi jumped and bit his arm pretty well leaving what she said was 6 puncture wounds.

I don't know what to do. Kobi only has done these things when I've been away. I'm not sure I can trust him anymore given his past.

My options are:
1. Put him down
2. Re home him possibly with my mother across the country.
3. Attempt to correct him.

Please advise me....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My first suggestion is to start managing him! A dog with that many bites should never have been loose and had the chance to bite another person.

Dogs with human aggression are not easy to live with. I did it for years. It is constantly being on guard to others approaching, have the dog crated or on leash if someone comes in your house.

You can try a trainer. You need to drill obedience into this dogs head. You need to counter condition the inclination to bite. And muzzle train him! He should have ZERO opportunity to get another bite.

And if you don't trust this dog, why would you send him to your mother? Do you not like her?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

motoracer51 said:


> Update:
> 
> Out of town this weekend and my neighbor, who Kobi loves and she loves him, was watching him.
> 
> ...


Your dog's aggression has escalated. You need help ASAP.
There's another thread on the forum today about an aggressive shepherd, maybe check that out. 
Nobody but a professional can help ie Vet, Behaviorist or a trainer who specializes in dog aggression. 
It's a sad situation you're in. Good luck and take care.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

sourdough44 said:


> Our dog is 11 months, somewhat similar behavior. I would keep her on a leash before strangers come in. With our dog it's that 1st two minutes of introduction that's critical. I ask people not to extend a hand, just let her sniff their legs.
> 
> If she barks or growls at an invited stranger I come down on her so there is no confusion. After that she settles down.
> 
> ...


what do you do when you say come down on the dog? wondering how people correct there dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

agree with Jax08...manage your dog, set him up for success and don't leave him with people who can't to the same. Doing otherwise is a death sentence and lawsuit.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

motoracer51 said:


> I've contacted a trainer out here since my OP. They want $1000 for a 4 week "block" where the dog stays there with the trainer, and I take him home on the weekends. There is another trainer that the vet gave me after the incident there that I'm going to follow through with, and make my decision by the weekend.


Just be aware that 4 weeks might not be a long enough time. My trainer offered the same thing for $1000 with a money back garuntee. If we are not happy, we don't pay him.

My dog has been with him for a full three months now, with most weekends spent with us.

He's come SO FAR and we can finally see light at the end of the tunnel. So just keep in mind that some dogs take longer than others.




motoracer51 said:


> Update:
> 
> Out of town this weekend and my neighbor, who Kobi loves and she loves him, was watching him.
> 
> ...


First, you need to leash and muzzle your dog ASAP. 

6 Puncture wounds is pretty serious! Are they reporting the bite to authorities?

I was bit just last week by an offleash husky. He was about half the size of my GSD, but he did some major damage. Here is the progression of my bite over the past week. This was through thick snow pants and jeans. If this had been in the summertime wearing shorts, I'd hate to imaging how it would look.

I'd especially hate to see how it would look if it was 6 puncture wounds by a large GSD.


----------

